# [OT] Wie werde ich (Linux)Programmierer

## Ezekeel

Hallo,

letztlich erklärt die Topic schon alles was ich wissen will. 

Frühjahr diesen Jahres werde ich mit meiner Lehre als Bankkaufmann mit 22/23 Jahren fertig haben. Diese Lehre ware nicht unbedingt dass was ich wollte - wollte eigentlich imer ins IT Business. Seit dem ich Gentoo auf meine System drauf habe hat sich das mehr oder weniger Spezifiziert und ich würde gerne bei Unternehmen arbeiten die Linux einsetzen und auch fördern. Bis dato dachte ich mir dass ein (dipl.) Informatikstudium genau das richitge wäre. Abschrecken tut mich, dass ich nach dem Studium schon auf die 30 zugehe und dass man wohl nicht so wirklich Programmieren lernt wenn man mal den Stundenplan betrachtet. 

Daher würde mich vor allem mal interessieren: Lohnt sich denn ein informatikstudium oder ist es tatsächlich so, dass man der absoulte theoretiker ist ohne bezug zur praxis? Und was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste weg um a) ins it-business zu kommen b) am besten als Linux Entwickler zu arbeiten c) dies in möglichst kurzer zeit zu erreichen.

Learning by Doing hat keinen großen Anklang bei mir gefunden. Habe mir mal etwas c++ beigebracht. Problem ist, dass man als Privatperson keine Projekte vor augen hat die man selbst programmieren könnte und wenn man längere Zeit nix macht vergisst was man eigentlich schon mal konnte. Darüberhinaus braucht man in deutshcland für alles ein scheinchen... das hätte ich dann eben auch gerne.

Naja ich glaube eh nicht, dass es den optimalen weg gibt. Interessieren würden mich eben die Meinungen von Leuten die bereits den weg gegangen sind und sagen so nicht, oder so fand ichs ganz gut!  :Smile: 

Ps.: Die groß und kleinschreibung ist fatal, ich weiss - nur zu wissen wies richtig geht heisst noch lange nicht dass man es auch richtig macht!  :Smile: 

----------

## ph03n1x

Also ich bin zwar selber nicht wirklich programmierer, tudiere Wirtschaft(-sinformatik), arbeite in der Informatik. Ich kann etwas php, sql, c++, vba, etc.. Server-/Firewallzeugs und viel Windowskram

a) schwierig wenn du keine anerkannten Qualifikationen vorweisen kannst...

b) noch schwieriger ohne viel Programmiererfahrung in C(++), python, unix ... wird dich wohl niemand anstellen

c) Illusion

Noch was zu Schulen/Universitäten. Du hast schon recht in der Regel lernt man dort vorwiegend viel Theorie etc. was du draus machst, ist dir überlassen. Wenn du in eine technische Richtung Informatik studierst wirst du sicher relativ viel programmieren. Wenn man sowas in der Schule lernt, hat das den Vorteil, dass man die Basics etwas lebendiger vermittelt bekommt wie aus einem Buch. Die Erfahrung der Profs helfen einem oft am Anfang nicht auf's falsche Pferd zu setzen und können auch ganz gut bei kniffligen Problemen helfen, was enorm Zeit spart. Aber am meisten Erfolg und Motivation wirst du sicher mit learning by doing haben, ist nun mal so.

Von 0 => Dev dauerts schon ein paar Jährchen, wär ja auch lachhaft wenn man das grad so aus dem Aermel schütteln könnte.

Wenn das wirklich dein Ziel ist, dann bist du mit dem Studium sicher am besten beraten und hast dann auch was vorzuweisen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Viele Leute haben einfach ein falsches Bild vom Studiengang Dipl. Informatik, das erkannte ich zunehmend an die Erstis, die mit mir nagefangen haben. Mein Bruder studierte Info und er hat mir einiges erzählt. Info wollte ich sowieso immer studieren, aber ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich es mir anders vorgstellt, denn mir ging es anfangs genauso wie bei dir; idh dachte, wenn ich studieren, werde ich VB/C++ Profi werden (vor dem Studium gab's nur Windows für mich, erst in der Uni habe ich mich in GNU/Linux verliebt).

Tatsache ist, dass im Studium du eigentlich nie eine Programmiersprache beigebracht bekommst, weil es nicht drauf ankommt. Ich denke, das sollte man auch von alleine machen, denn bsher habe ich für mein Studium das Programmieren nicht gebraucht (außer in den Anfängervorlesung, ein bisschen mit Java rumspielen) aber richtig coden was das Zeug hält habe ich nicht gebraucht. Ich denke, erst wenn ich mit meinem Speziallvorlesungen und Stidienarbeit anfange, werde ich das brauchen, aber vorher nicht.

Wenn du Praxisorientiert bist, dann denke ich, dass Uni die falsche Wahl war. Klar wird viel mehr Theorie als Praxis in der Uni gemacht, aber wer soll der neue Technlogie entwickeln? Etwas an der Fachhochschule? Ich mein, es muss jemanden geben, der die neuen Technologien entwickeln und andere bauen sie auch und die Uni ist dazu da, um zu forschen, um sich Gedanken über die Computerwelt von morgen zu machen.

----------

## return13

Korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege, jedoch denk ich das du als Praxisorientierter Mensch auf ner guten Fachhochschule besser aufgehoben wärst....

Edit1:

Ich weiss ja nicht wie begabt du im Programmieren bist, und ob du unter Stress gut arbeiten kannst, jedoch wenn würd ich dir ein dueles Studium empfehlen... Hat den Vorteil quasi in der Praxis aufzuwachsen  :Wink:  Und du hast schonmaln Arbeitzvertrag (während und nachm Studium)

duales Studium = Ausbildung + Studium (in den Stemesterferien wird die Ausbildung im Betrieb gemacht...)

----------

## Anarcho

Das klingt eher danach als wenn dir eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker gefallen würde. Oder eben ein FH-Studium. 

Uni ist garantiert nichts für dich (Ich studiere gerade Info)

----------

## tomvollerthun

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das klingt eher danach als wenn dir eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker gefallen würde. Oder eben ein FH-Studium.

 

Als Informatiker kann ich mich dem nur anschliessen: Worum sich das Informatik-Studium an der Uni dreht sind Algorithmen und deren Analyse: Wie schnell kann eine Menge von n Zahlen sortiert werden? Wie schnell kann herausgefunden werden ob eine bestimmte Zahl in einer sortierten Menge enthalten ist? und das sind nur die Anfänger-Analysen. 

Die mathematischen Grundlagen dazu werden Anfangs gelegt, danach wird extrem viel gerechnet. Und zwar nicht mit Hilfe des Computers sondern pen-and-paper.

hth, tom

----------

## SinoTech

Naja, an Mengentheorie, ... kommst du aber auch bei einem FH-Studium nicht rum. Wichtig ist eben zu wissen das das Programmieren (Was eigentlich den meisten Spaß macht) nur der kleinste Teil ist ... nicht nur im Studium, sondern auch später im Job.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## bll0

Hey,

ich studiere ebenfalls Informatik auf Diplom, jedoch mache ich das ganze an einer Berufsakademie. Das ganze hat Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber einem "normalen" Studium an Uni oder FH.

Zum einen bist du innerhalb von 3 Jahren fertig. Da du selbst ja schon sagst du willst nicht erst mit 30 fertig sein, ist das ja schonmal ein Vorteil. Dazu kommt noch, dass du bei einem Unternehmen angestellt bist, die dich die ganzen 3 Jahre lang bezahlen (Bafög ist ein Dreck dagegen...). Was ich als Nachteil empfinde ist, dass man keine Semesterferien/Vorlesungsfreie Zeit hat, sondern Urlaub wie jeder Angestellte. Aber das kennst du bestimmt schon.

Ein Nachteil ist definitiv die Oberflächlichkeit, da dir innerhalb von kurzer Zeit das Wissen vermittelt wird um zum Diplom zu kommen. Da fällt schon einiges unter den Tisch, was oftmals schade ist. Programmieren lernst du schon, es ist insgesamt relativ Praxisnah (Mittlerweile kenne ich bereits 7 Programmiersprachen, davon aber nur eine halbwegs richtig, s. mein Punkt vorher).

Praxis bekommst du vor allem dadurch, dass du die Hälfte der Zeit im Unternehmen eingesetzt wirst und wirklich arbeitest (mehr oder minder). Somit steht und fällt das Studium mit den Praxiseinsätzen.

Falls du mehr wissen willst, schau einfach mal auf den Seiten der Berufsakademien, alle nach dem Muster www.ba-ORT.de, z.B. www.ba-stuttgart.de, www.ba-mannheim.de, www.ba-karlsruhe.de, oder frag einfach.

Gruß, Christian

----------

## firefly

Hmm was du anscheinent willst ist dast nur reines Codieren(Programme schreiben). Sowas gab es früher mal, da gab es leute, die nur Porgramme codiert haben.

Nur denen musste, wie ich von meinem Vater weis, immer gesagt werden, was man haben wollte und die haben das nur in die entsprechende Sprache umgesetzt. Und das glaube ich willst du nicht machen oder ??

Heutzutage ist ein Programmiere mehr als nur einer, der Programme codiert. Ein Programmiere, muss heute auch einiges an Planung, was das Programm machen solle, wie die eventuell vorhandene GUI aussehen soll usw, machen.

Z.b. eine Firma will eine Software von dir haben. Zum einen wissen meistens die Firmen nicht genau was sie wollen und können das zum teil auch nur grob beschreiben. Deshalb musst du denen zum teil sagen, was möglich ist und was nicht(solange du dich mit der Problematik etwas auskennst oder dich mit dieser beschäftig hast).

Sprich der Arbeit eines Programmierers ist nicht nur auf reines codieren beschränkt.

gruß

firefly

----------

## dreadhead

Ich studiere gerade Technische Informatik an der FH. An Programmieren bekommt man schon was mit. Ich muss aber zugeben dass ich den größten Teil meiner Programmierkenntnisse schon vor dem Studium hatte.

Ich finde der Vorschlag von bll0 auch am ehesten geeignet für dich. Eventuell kannst du dir ja mal das anschauen... Gibt es sicher auch für andere Projekte.

Mich würde das aber auch interressieren. Habe bisher kaum Betriebe gefunden die Linux einsetzen, und wenn, dann erst nach dem ich da war  :Wink: . Wie kommt man eigentlich zu einem Arbeitsplatz wo man mit einer Vielfalt an Betreibssystemen arbeitet, bzw Windows nicht in der Überzahl vorhanden ist?

----------

## sokar2000

Ich bin zwar für Euch nicht repräsentativ, da ich nicht in Deutschland wohne/arbeite, ich möchte mich aber trozdem dazu äussern.

Vor einiger Zeit war ich auch noch am Studieren an einer FH, berufsbegleitend. Meine Erfahrungen sind nicht wirklich die Besten:

Programmieren gabs gerade mal 10 Lektionen pro Woche, 6 Lektionen waren Programmier-Theorie. Klar, es braucht eine gewisse Theorie (Grundstruktur, OO, das ganze Klassen/Obiekte/Arrtibute-Zeug, ...), nur nach dem ersten Semester wirds langweilig, da die Zeit nur noch totgeschlagen wird. Als Programmiersprache wurde Java befohlen.

Erste Praxisarbeit: Borland Jbuilder installieren.

Genau hier fangen die Probleme an: Mit 12 Jahren hab ich BASIC (C64er, falls das noch einer kennt) gelernt, seit dem sind noch Perl, Delphi, VB (ja ja...), C/C++, Phyton, PHP, ASM und im Moment ist TS dran. Der langen Rede kurzer Unsinn: Ich konnte mich mit der Art dieser Ausbildung nicht anfreunden, einfach in der JBuilder-GUI rumzuklicken und das "Programmieren" zu nennen. Von anderen Fächern ganz zu schweigen...

Ich empfehle Dir eine Praxisorientierte, berufsbelgeitende Ausbildung. Bevor Du Dich für eine Richtung entscheidest, sprich mit Leuten, die bereits in dieser Ausbildung stecken. Und such Dir einen Bereich, der Dir was bringt (Wenn Du schon dem MCSE und LPI 1&2, ist Informationstechnologie / Systemtechnik definitiv nicht das richtige, und glaub mir, ich weiss wovon ich spreche).

Es fragt sich allerdings, wie Zukunftsorietiert solche Ausbildungen sind. Wir haben vor einigen Monaten zwei CGI-Programmierer gesucht, die in unser Webteam integtiert werden sollten. Da haben sich dipl. Ing. Josef, Dr. Irgendwer, MS-Zertifizierte Programmierer, Neueinsteiger und Wechsler beworben, das Ergebnis war erschreckend: Der MS-Mensch hat mich ausgelacht, als ich ihm erklärte, dass wir 100% Linux einsetzen. Einer der dipl. Ings wusste nicht, was Linux ist, ein anderer hatte Zwar in der Empfehlung etwas von C++ zu stehen, beklagte sich, dass er keine "Vernünftige Arbeitsumgebung" habe, ein Dritter wusste nicht, was CGI heisst. Schlussendlich hab ich mich für einen IBM-Mann mittleren Alters und einen 19 Jährigen, der über keinerlei Zertifikate verfügte, aber mit seiner Leistung überzeugte, entschieden. Die Entscheidung hab ich bis heute nicht bereut.

Investiere in Deine Zukunft, aber sei vorsichtig, in was Du investierst. (Der Lieblingssatz unseres Chef-Erbsenzählers)

So, just my 2 bucks...

----------

## firefly

ui das nenn ich mal fachidioten  :Wink:  die nur mit klickibunti IDE's umgehen können  :Wink:  und nichtmal über den Tellerrand WIndows schauen wollen/können  :Smile: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## SinoTech

Tja, das ist bei uns zum Glück ein bisserl besser. Programmieren ist zwar auch bei uns nur ein kleiner Teil des Studiums, ist aber wohl auch verständlich, arbeiten aber mit Windows (MS-Mysql, AD, ...) und Linux (Bash-scripting, C, Low-level Zugriffe, ...).

Das einzige was mich etwas gestört hat war das C++ bis vor kurzem nur als Wahlpflicht angeboten wurde (Erst im letzten Semester wurde es zur Pflichtvorlesung).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## zworK

Ich studiere momentan Angewandte Informatik an einer FH zum Dipl. Informatiker (FH). Um auf deine Frage zum Programmieren einzugehen kann ich mich , was die Anzahl (an)gelernter Programmiersprachen/Scriptsprachen angeht, nicht beklagen. Das ging vom ersten Semester los mit C\C++, zu QT mit openGL, Java mit swing, HTML, PHP, JSP + Servlets, Bash, Perl und SQL. 

Viel Theorie gehört natürlich auch dazu, gerade im Bezug zu OO,Datenbanken, Projektmanagment, Softwareengineering etc.

Das bildet natürlich nur einen Teilbereich des Studiums ab.

Wie schon erwähnt, waren viele Erstsemester (ich auch) anfangs erschreckt über das Spektrum an zu lernendem (teilweise angerissenem) Basiswissen, bevor es überhaupt interessant wird. Ich hab keine genauen Zahlen, aber ich schätze das mittlerweile über 60% das Handtuch geworfen haben.

Informatik ist halt ein bisschen mehr als Klicki-Bunti und ein bisschen Programmieren  :Wink:  . Das unterschätzen wohl viele. Man will ja auch nicht irgendwo als Programmiersklave enden.

Was das Alter der Studenten angeht, wir haben auch einige die auf schon auf die 30 zugehen und teilweise im Berufsleben stehen.

Zum Praxisbezug : viele Projekte, Ausarbeitungen, Diplomarbeiten finden in der Industrie statt. Hängt auch vom Studenten selbst ab, ob er einen Themenvorschlag vom Prof. annimmt oder sich selbst etwas in der Industrie sucht.

Man hat natürlich immer was zu meckern  :Smile: , aber insgesamt bin ich zufrieden. Im vergleich zur Schule bin ich mittlerweile lernhungrig geworden, insbesondere beim Thema Linux.

----------

## SinoTech

 *zworK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich hab keine genauen Zahlen, aber ich schätze das mittlerweile über 60% das Handtuch geworfen haben.
> ...

 

Kann dir da nur zustimmn. Wir haben mit 66 Leuten angefangen und sind jetzt (6. Semester) noch ca. 20. Bei den meisten die das Handtuch geworfen haben lag es aber daran das sie sich nicht darüber im klaren waren das ein Studium eigentlich ein Vollzeitjob ist. Man muss sich halt richtig reinlegen, dann klappt es auch (Habe zur Zeit einen Schnitt von 1.8  :Very Happy: ).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Anarcho

Der Zeitaufwand ist wirklich nicht zu verachten, bei mir insbesondere wegen der Nebenfächer (Mathe und Biologie).

Dazu kommt noch das ich verheiratet bin und meine Frau auch gerade ne Ausbildung macht. Daher muss ja wenigstens einer für die Kohle sorgen. Also gehe ich noch 20 - 30 Stunden die Woche arbeiten. 

Mein Info-schnitt liegt bei 1.9, nur leider im Nebenfach nicht...aber was solls. Dafür habe ich schon genug Berufserfahrung wenn ich fertig bin. Das sollte ja auch was Wert sein.

----------

## m.b.j.

Ich habe das gleiche Interesse wie der Threadstarter, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich nächstes Jahr mit Abi darstehe, und für mich bis jetzt für ein Studium an einer FH interresiert hab... Allerding bin ich verwirrt, welche Studiengänge gibt es? Fachinformatiker, techniche Informatik, angewannte Informatik, sind nur einige der Berufs/Studiengangbezeichnungen die ich bis jetzt gehört habe. Was ist eigentlich was?

Mein Interessenspecktrum ist sehr breit gefächert (oder mein Horizont ist klein  :Wink:  ):

C/C++ nur so zum kennenlernen hab noch kein größeres Projekt abgeschlossen.

PHP Einige abgeschlossene Comunitys (Newsystem, Polls, Membermangemend, und die anderen Spielereien)

Ruby Webshops (mit eigener CGI Implementierung, mir gefiel cgi.rb nit *g*)

Bash ein paar sysadminscripte

und noch viel weiteres...

Datenbanken:

Postgresql,Mysql,Oracle

Serveradministration:

2Webhosts(einer auf NetBSD),3Gameserver,Proxy/Mail-Server aufgestellt in mittelgroßen Firmen

Außerdem experimentiere ich gerne, (Hurd,Openvpn)

Natürlich lasse ich mir diese Dienste auch bezahlen (Gewerbeanmeldung), die Kenntnisse hab ich mir mit Lerning by dooing, durch suchen hier,Google,Mailinglists,viele Bücher, usw beigebracht..., Angefangen hab ich mit 13. Da ich aber wie gesagt noch Schüler bin, hält sich der Geldgewinn in Maßen, da ich:

1. Nicht viel Zeit darauf verwende Vormittags->Nachmittags ist ja nit, 

2. Keine Zertifikate usw vorzuweisen hab (außer LPI 1.0), und ich daher nicht viel/genug Geld nehme...

Das Zeitproblem löst sich nächstes Jahr von selbst, nur weiß ich nicht mit welcher Art von Ausbildung ich sowohl "etwas Vorzuweisen habe", als auch Berufschancen außerhalb der Selbständigkeit bekomme!

Ich weiß schon, dass ich hier keine Berufsberatung bekommen werde, allerdings hoff ich mal das mir einer was zu den verschiedenen Studiengängen und deren Zielen sagen kann.

Rechtschreibfehler sind stilistische Mittel des Autors

mfg

m.b.j.

----------

## Freanan

Also zum Studium kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich im Oktober erst anfange (TI an der Uni Mannheim), aber was das Programmieren angeht würde ich sagen, dass learning by doing wirklich eine gute Sache ist.

Das "Fehlen von Projekten" solltest du dann durch kleine Ideen die du umsetzt ausgleichen können - oder einfach neue Technologien/APIs kennenlernen und damit rumspielen.

Oder bei einem Informatikwettbewerb mitmachen - nicht zum Gewinnen, sondern zum lernen (nur dumm wenn du schon älter bist. Ich denke der Bundeswettbewerb für Informatik, der nur für Schüler ist, hat einen besseren Programmier aus mir gemacht... Nicht weil die Probleme sooo schwer waren, sondern wegen der Praxis, dem Zeitdruck, der "Not" etwas ordentlich schreiben und dokumentieren zu müssen etc).

Es gibt aber eben auch negative Seiten an "learning by doing", vor allem an der Stelle wo du eine Programmiersprache beherrschst und dann gerne etwas richtig fortgeschrittenes machen würdest, zb einen Compiler oder einen eigenen Kernel.

Dort gibt es viele Dinge die eigentlich Kleinigkeiten sind, ohne die man aber Probleme hat.

ZB. habe ich anfangs nicht verstanden, wieso man mit "variablenname=variablenname & 0xhexzahl" einzelne bits setzen/löschen kann.

Ausserdem hätte ich beispielweise Lust, bei einem ernsthaften Open Source Projekt mitzuarbeiten, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich gut genug bin oder welche Aufgabe ich übernehmen könnte...

PS: Warum hast du denn eigentlich diesen "Wirtschaftsunsinn" studiert, wenn es nicht das ist, was du machen möchtest..?

----------

## longinus

Von der praktischen Seite ist es immer ein Vorteil wenn man bei einer entsprechenden Bewerbung ein Praktikum in den USA vorweisen kann.

Der Weg über die Selbständigkeit ist derzeit wohl eher als sehr riskant zu sehen, zumindest in der IT Branche.

Beim Studium ist halt der Fallstrick, man legt sich langristig fest und weiß nicht wie sich der Bereich in der Zukunft entwickelt und damit wie die Aussichten für einen gut bezahlten Job mit guten Arbeitsbedingungen sein werden.

Doch letzendlich zählt das persönliche Engagement. Lernfähigkeit, Teamfähigkeit und die Arbeitsbereitschaft, gute Firmen erkennen das.

Aber Abschrecken sollte man sich auch nicht unbedingt lassen (ich bin gelernter Metzer und seit über einem Jahrzehnt im IT Bereich tätig)  :Smile: 

----------

## giga89

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> Wie kommt man eigentlich zu einem Arbeitsplatz wo man mit einer Vielfalt an Betreibssystemen arbeitet, bzw Windows nicht in der Überzahl vorhanden ist?

 

Ich hab vor kurzem Schülerpraktikum beim Fraunhofer Institut gemacht. Da wird so gut wie jedes Betriebssystem, das ich kenne, eingesetzt. Linux( Fedora, SuSe und auch Gentoo), Solaris und Windose. Fand ich sehr interessant wie das alles funktionierte. Und die meißten haben Windose nur über VMWare laufen, sehr positiv ^^. Wär vielleicht auch was für dich, dort wird viel geforscht usw. soweit ich weiß hat eins der Institute das .mp3-format entwickelt.

----------

## dakjo

Ich moechte dir für dein Vorhaben nur wärmstens www.mrunix.de ans herz legen.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *giga89 wrote:*   

>  *dreadhead wrote:*   Wie kommt man eigentlich zu einem Arbeitsplatz wo man mit einer Vielfalt an Betreibssystemen arbeitet, bzw Windows nicht in der Überzahl vorhanden ist? 
> 
> Ich hab vor kurzem Schülerpraktikum beim Fraunhofer Institut gemacht. Da wird so gut wie jedes Betriebssystem, das ich kenne, eingesetzt. Linux( Fedora, SuSe und auch Gentoo), Solaris und Windose. Fand ich sehr interessant wie das alles funktionierte. Und die meißten haben Windose nur über VMWare laufen, sehr positiv ^^. Wär vielleicht auch was für dich, dort wird viel geforscht usw. soweit ich weiß hat eins der Institute das .mp3-format entwickelt.

 

Die grossen Banken haben in der Regel auch eine Vielzahl von Betriebssystemen im Einsatz, da bekommst du von unix, vms etc. alles zu sehen. Also irgendwo 1970-2005  :Very Happy:  Aber dafür braucht's dann idR auch Spezialisten...

----------

## Ezekeel

Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos!!!

@anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Das klingt eher danach als wenn dir eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker gefallen würde. Oder eben ein FH-Studium.
> 
> Uni ist garantiert nichts für dich (Ich studiere gerade Info)

 

Das ist relativer nonsens. Ich kenne genügend Fachinformatiker - vor allem jene die bei uns im Betrieb rumdackeln und das wissen was denen angeeignet wird besitze ich schon ohne überheblich erscheinen zu wollen bereits seit dem das internet für den privaten markt zugänglich wurde... Programmieren ist das meist nicht angesagt und der rest ist nichts als heiße luft. 

Was deine schlußfolgerung angeht. Ich nehme an du hast das auf Grund meiner vorangegangenen wünsche aufgestellt?! Naja mal ganz plump ausgedrückt - ich hab kein bock der klassische student zu werden. Klar mir würde das Leben sicher als solcher auch gefallen, doch wenn ich schon nach 3 Wochen ferien Probleme habe wieder in die Arbeitswelt einzutauchen dann möchte ich nicht wissen wie das nach 6 Jahren Studium ist. Wenn du meinst, dass Studium kein Urlaub ist - gut die hälfte meines Bekanntenkreises studiert und das ist im vergleich zu Arbeiten wie Urlaub! Weiterhin möchte ich Praktiker mit theoretischem Hintergrundwissen sein und nicht Theoretiker mit bezug zur Praxis! 

@sokar2000

 *Quote:*   

> Ich empfehle Dir eine Praxisorientierte, berufsbelgeitende Ausbildung. Bevor Du Dich für eine Richtung entscheidest, sprich mit Leuten, die bereits in dieser Ausbildung stecken.

 

Das ist genau das was ich momentan versuche  :Smile:  deswegen habe ich den Thread aufgemacht um die Meinungen vieler aus vielen Fachrichtungen zu hören um mir dabei meine eigene zu Bilden

----------

## ph03n1x

Vorsicht mit den Vorurteilen gegen Studenten. Ich weiss ja nicht was für Orchideenwissenschaften dein Bekannten studieren, aber idR ist ein anständige Leistung für ein Studium nötig.

Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis kamen auch immer solche Sprüche, einige haben jetzt auch eine Schule angefange und sind plötzlich am jammern, wie streng das denn ist etc etc...

----------

## SinoTech

Muss da ph03n1x zustimmen. Hatte zum Beispiel leztes Jahr max. 3 Wochen Urlaub, da wir in den Semesterferien alle unsere Klausuren schreiben. Wenn man dann mal Zeit hat sind die Ausarbeitungen dran. Auch ein 12 Stunden Tag kommt gerade in den Semesterferien nicht gerade selten vor.

Teilweise, muss ich zugeben, ist es auch meine Schuld, da ich den Stoff gerne aus Büchern nehme. Da lernt man mehr und effizienter als in der Vorlesung, nur liegt manchmal etwas neben den in der Vorlesung beandelten Themen. Muss man dann eben bisserl was nachholen.

Trotzdem ist ein Studium kein Spaziergang (Was man schon daran sieht das von den 66 Leuten, die mit mir angefangen haben, nur 20 bis jetzt durchgehalten haben).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## pablo_supertux

@Ezekeel: was ist der typischer Student? Definiere uns bitte das.

----------

## longinus

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Muss da ph03n1x zustimmen. Hatte zum Beispiel leztes Jahr max. 3 Wochen Urlaub.....
> 
> Trotzdem ist ein Studium kein Spaziergang (Was man schon daran sieht das von den 66 Leuten, die mit mir angefangen haben, nur 20 bis jetzt durchgehalten haben).

 

Klar ist ein engagierter Student stark angebunden, aber man sieht es halt auch immer nur aus seiner eigen Sicht, ein Bekannter (gehört zu den 1,2ern)  jobt nebebei noch als freier Mitarbeiter einer Zeitung, als starke Belastung sieht er das aber nicht an.

Man muß es auch mal direkt sagen dürfen, die Leute die das Studium überlastet, sind halt dafür nicht geeignet, was würden die denn erst im Arbeitsleben machen, da im IT Bereich die Top Leute durchaus öfter über 16 Stunden arbeiten.

Das Zeit da ist, ist augenscheinlich, den Gentoo ist gerade kein System das nicht etwas an Zeit erfordert.

PS: Über drei Wochen Jahresurlaub würde ich mich zumindest tierisch freuen  :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar ist ein engagierter Student stark angebunden, aber man sieht es halt auch immer nur aus seiner eigen Sicht, ein Bekannter (gehört zu den 1,2ern)  jobt nebebei noch als freier Mitarbeiter einer Zeitung, als starke Belastung sieht er das aber nicht an.
> 
> 

 

Klar, mein Bruder jobbt auch noch neben bei. Aber solche Leute sind dann doch eher die Ausnahme.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man muß es auch mal direkt sagen dürfen, die Leute die das Studium überlastet, sind halt dafür nicht geeignet, was würden die denn erst im Arbeitsleben machen, da im IT Bereich die Top Leute durchaus öfter über 16 Stunden arbeiten.
> 
> 

 

Oder sie waren nicht darauf gefasst soviel arbeiten zu müssen, da sie andauernd gesagt bekomme wie "faul" Studenten doch seien, und wieviele Ferien und Freiheiten die doch haben.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Zeit da ist, ist augenscheinlich, den Gentoo ist gerade kein System das nicht etwas an Zeit erfordert.
> 
> PS: Über drei Wochen Jahresurlaub würde ich mich zumindest tierisch freuen 
> ...

 

Also Gentoo hat bei mir nicht viel mit Zeit zu tun. Die Programme die ich brauche sind installiert und laufen, da muss ich keine Zeit mehr reinstecken. Hier im Forum surfe ich immer rum wenn ich mal etwas Abwechslung brauche oder einen kurzen Durchhänger habe. Ist aber auch nicht so Zeitaufwendig.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## ph03n1x

Tja ich hab auch nebenbei zwischen 20-50% gearbeitet  :Wink:  ging teilweise gut, wenn Prüfungen angesagt waren, war's aber saustreng, das alles unter einen hut zu bringen, da hat die leistung in der Schule schon etwas gelitten... kommt halt drauf an was man macht. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ausser 2 wochen im Frühling gar keine Ferien.

Und bei der arbeit sagen sie ja immer, schau ja, dass du deine schule nicht vernachlässigst, sobalds dann viel zu tun gibt ist der erste spruch: Kannst du nicht mal schwänzen... kein einfacher Spagat

Aber ich denk der super-noten studi, der ausser schule nichts gemacht hat ist heute nicht mehr so gefragt. Viele firmen haben das erkannt und ich denke ich hab beim arbeiten fast gleichviel gelernt wie in der schule und wenn's nur Belastbarkeit und der Umgang mit Leuten ist.

----------

## longinus

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar, mein Bruder jobbt auch noch neben bei. Aber solche Leute sind dann doch eher die Ausnahme.
> 
> 

 

Aber imho gehört er wohl zu den Leuten die auf Ziel studieren und nicht nur als 'Berufssohn' schauen wie sie sich um einen Eintrittt in das Arbeitleben mogeln können.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder sie waren nicht darauf gefasst soviel arbeiten zu müssen, da sie andauernd gesagt bekomme wie "faul" Studenten doch seien, und wieviele Ferien und Freiheiten die doch haben.
> 
> 

 

Student ist ja keine feste Definition, unter den über 1,2 Millionen Studenten in Deutschland gibt's halt noch immer Welche die sich vorher informieren und deren Stolz es ist ihren Abschluß zumindest mit einer Diplomarbeit zu machen, und später auch der Gesellschaft die vorgestreckten Kosten (nicht nur Bafög auch die Kosten für den Uni Betrieb) in Form von Leistung für das Fortkommen der Gesellschaft zurückzugeben.

Was mich persönlich ärgern würde, sind die 'Rentner Studenten' die den Jugendwahn verfallen sind und meinen mit 68 Jahren noch jungen Studenten den Sitzplatz im Höhrsaal wegnehmen zu müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also Gentoo hat bei mir nicht viel mit Zeit zu tun. Die Programme die ich brauche sind installiert und laufen, da muss ich keine Zeit mehr reinstecken. Hier im Forum surfe ich immer rum wenn ich mal etwas Abwechslung brauche oder einen kurzen Durchhänger habe. Ist aber auch nicht so Zeitaufwendig.
> 
> 

 

Dann setz mal z.B. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in der make.conf und danach ein emerge -uD world  :Smile: 

Hatte da gerade viel 'Spaß' dabei explizit mit ati-drivers, auch so Sachen wie die veralteten Grub Versionen, Reiser4 Installation, Mysql 4.1 Server usw. können durchaus Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, gut nur das gcc 4.0 noch nicht für Gentoo verfügbar ist das würde doch zu deutlich zeigen wo die Schwächen bei Gentoo wirklich liegen.

Oder wenn du mal einen Urlaub  'verbraten' willst versuche ein Gentoo System auf SeLinux mit sonstigen sicherheitsrelevanten Einstellungen umzustellen  :Smile: 

----------

## SinoTech

Also ich wollte hier keine Grundstzdiskutssion lostreten oder so. Ich wollte lediglich klarstellen das ein Studium nicht ein einfacher Spaziergang ist.

Ich habe eine Fahrzeit on 3 Std. Täglich (Hin- und Rückweg zusammen). Würde ich alle Vorlesungen besuchen, und nicht so wie ich es zur Zeit mache mir alles aus Büchern saugen, käme ich manchmal mittags um 17 Uhr, manchmal gar erst um 19 Uhr nach Hause. Dann noch lernen (Nachbereitung der Vorlesungen und Vorbereitung des nächsten Tages) dann würde es mit dem arbeiten ziemlich eng werden. Klar könnte ich auch am WE arbeiten gehen, aber da bin ich Froh wenn ich mal einen Tag frei habe. Ach ja, und dann wäre da noch die Freundin  :Very Happy: .

Naja, zum Glück gehe ich nicht in jede Vorlesung und eine Freundin habe ich auch nicht  :Very Happy: , dafür vertiefe ich aber gerne den Stoff (Da viele Vorlesungen nur ein Semester lang gehalten werden und diese Zeit nicht reicht alle relevanten Themen vorzustellen).

Naja, wie gesagt, wollte kein große Diskussion lostreten. Wer also nebenher arbeiten gehen will (oder muss) soll das gerne tun. Wer Studenten für faul hält, auch OK. Soll von mir aus jeder seine Meinung dazu haben.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## chrib

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man muß es auch mal direkt sagen dürfen, die Leute die das Studium überlastet, sind halt dafür nicht geeignet, was würden die denn erst im Arbeitsleben machen, da im IT Bereich die Top Leute durchaus öfter über 16 Stunden arbeiten.
> 
> 

 

Wobei wir in Deutschland eine geregelte maximale Stundenanzahl pro Tag haben, die bei solchen Fällen eindeutig überschritten wird. Selbst Überstunden dürfen nur bis zu einem gewissen Stundensoll gemacht werden. Wenn das allerdings Freiberufler sind, wird die Kontrolle ziemlich mau, bei Firmenangestellten jedoch gibts normalerweise Kontrollen (Personalverwaltungen, Betriebsräte) die über die Einhaltung der max. Arbeitszeit pro Stunde wachen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos!!!
> 
> @anarcho
> 
>  *Quote:*   Das klingt eher danach als wenn dir eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker gefallen würde. Oder eben ein FH-Studium.
> ...

 

Na du hast ja ne tolle Einstellung? Warum willst du dann überhaupt noch was machen? Du kannst doch schon alles...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Du scheinst also privat mit Assembler zu programmieren und C ist für dich zu langweilig, weil zu gut lesbar?

Und du redest von nonsens bei meinem Post? Wie wunderbar manche Leute alles über einen Kamm scheren. Klar gibt es Fachinformatiker die keinen blassen Schimmer haben. Das bei euch solche Leute rumgurken hat dann aber weniger mit der Ausbildung an sich zu tun sondern mehr mit der Unfähigkeit eurer Personalabteilung. Schlechte Beispiele wirst du überall finden.

Und auch an der Uni ist nicht jeder Student gleich. Wir haben Leute bei uns im Studium die nichtmal "Hello World" in Java alleine fertig bringen. Aber es gibt auch genug Leute die problemlos ihre eigenen Programme schreiben. 

Und zum Thema Aufwand: Auch hier steckst du wieder alle in eine Schublade. Möglicherweise ist der eigentliche Aufwand nicht sooo hoch wie ein Vollzeitjob. ABER: Dafür bekommst du dafür auch keine Kohle, im Gegenteil. So kommt es bei mir z.B. das ich neben der Uni 20-30 Stunden arbeite (die Woche). Wenn ich dann noch Uni und Hausarbeiten dazurechne komme ich aber locker auf ne 50 - 60 Stundenwoche. Und das dürfte sogar mehr sein als du die Woche arbeitest. 

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, die "Semesterferien" gibt es nicht, es heisst lediglich vorlesungsfreie Zeit. Das bedeutet das du keine Vorlesung hörst, aber das bedeutet nicht, das du keine Veranstaltungen hast. Seminare und Praktika sind hauptsächlich während dieser Zeit. Auch Klausuren für die man tatsächlich lernen muss, liegen auch oft in dieser Zeit. 

Also Spiel dich hier mal nicht so auf als wüsstest du alles besser.

----------

## longinus

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Wobei wir in Deutschland eine geregelte maximale Stundenanzahl pro Tag haben, die bei solchen Fällen eindeutig überschritten wird. Selbst Überstunden dürfen nur bis zu einem gewissen Stundensoll gemacht werden. Wenn das allerdings Freiberufler sind, wird die Kontrolle ziemlich mau, bei Firmenangestellten jedoch gibts normalerweise Kontrollen (Personalverwaltungen, Betriebsräte) die über die Einhaltung der max. Arbeitszeit pro Stunde wachen.

 

Klar, es gibt aber auch Leute mit 2 Volljobs, frage mich eh wie lange sich Deutschland den Luxus der strengen Arbeitszeitregelung noch leisten kann, sonst kommt's nochmal soweit das wir Entwicklungshilfe von China oder Indien beantragen müßen.

Man sieht es ja wie Deutschland auf der Liste der führenden Industriestaaten immer weiter nach hinten rutscht.

Meine Meinung wir leisten uns einen Luxus den wir mit unserer Arbeitsleistungen, im internationalen Vergleich, eigentlich nicht mehr rechtfertigen können.

Auch das bisherige Hochschulsystem wäre Reformbedürftig, die Verfahrensweise zu studieren und gleichzeitig oder versetzt ein Praktikum zu machen sehe ich als Idealfall an, so schaft man in kurzer Zeit die Grundlagen in der schulischen Bildung und lernt auch gleich die praktische Verarbeitung des gewonnen Wissens in der Wirtschaft, in einem so schnell sich wandelnden Bereich wie in der IT Branche fast schon zwingend nötig um 'am Ball' zu bleiben.

----------

## bll0

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was deine schlußfolgerung angeht. Ich nehme an du hast das auf Grund meiner vorangegangenen wünsche aufgestellt?! Naja mal ganz plump ausgedrückt - ich hab kein bock der klassische student zu werden. Klar mir würde das Leben sicher als solcher auch gefallen, doch wenn ich schon nach 3 Wochen ferien Probleme habe wieder in die Arbeitswelt einzutauchen dann möchte ich nicht wissen wie das nach 6 Jahren Studium ist. Wenn du meinst, dass Studium kein Urlaub ist - gut die hälfte meines Bekanntenkreises studiert und das ist im vergleich zu Arbeiten wie Urlaub! Weiterhin möchte ich Praktiker mit theoretischem Hintergrundwissen sein und nicht Theoretiker mit bezug zur Praxis! 
> 
> 

 

<Schleichwerbung>BA-Studium</Schleichwerbung>

* 3 Jahre Ausbildung

* davon 1,5 Jahre arbeiten

* keine langen "Pause"-Zeiten

* guter Verdienst -> nur Studium, kein Nebenjob nötig

* viel Praxis

* dazugehörige Theorievertiefung

* Vorschläge: Wirtschaftinformatik, Informationstechnik (ist auch Hardwaredesign, Physik etc. drin), Informatik

----------

## Gekko

Falls es wirklich das ist was Du willst (in Österreich hat die IT-Branche 2004 die prozentuell höchste Insolvenzzahl gehabt, und der Trend ist bestimmt auch in Deutschland so) hilft nur eines: reinbeissen. Was auf alle Fälle notwendig sein wird (nebst einer von den anderen Postern genannten Ausbildungen, wo Du einen anerkannten Wisch in die Hände bekommst) ist eine Art "Beleg", der Deine "Tauglichkeit" demonstriert.

Schnapp Dir zuerst ein *nix artiges Sytem, installier Dir das mit allen Dokus, die sich lokal installieren lassen, klink Dich aus dem Internet aus und lerne mal das System für 1-2 Jährchen kennen. Bei der Gelegenheit schnapp Dir auch einen mächtigeren Editor und lerne diesen zu benutzen, mit z.B. vim ist man dreimal so schnell wie z.B. mit dem nano... Verwende den Editor für alle Editieraufgaben, und wenns nur eine kleine Änderung in einer Konfigurationsdatei ist. Glaub mir, du wirst so schnell, dass Du nicht mehr zur Maus greifen musst.

Dann schnappst Du dir eine Shell her und versuchst so viele Dinge damit zu machen wie möglich. Programmier z.B. Hangman in Bash oder sowas krankes, einfach, um fit zu werden, denn viele Dinge lassen sich auch mit Bash lösen.

Benutze die mitgegebenen Tools, und pfeif erstmal auf X und KDE...

Es gibt eine grosse Anzahl an hervorragenden Textprogrammen, die mächtiger sind als es ein Klickiprogramm jemals sein kann (awk und sed ist da z.B. nicht uninteressant).

Mach für jeden "Mist" ein Programm. Nur wenn Du oft programmierst, bleibst Du auch fit darin. Selbst wenn es fast "unsinnige" Dinge sind.

Dann schnapp Dir eine weitverbreitete "höhere" Programmiersprache wie Phyton oder Perl und schau dasst Du soweit kommst bist Du OO geknissen hast.

Programmiere in der einen Sprache mal so ein Jährchen rum. Dann hast Du geschnallt, was man mit entwickelteren Sprachen so treiben kann. Glaub mir, es ist danach ein leichtes beliebige Sprachen (ausser Brainfuck, hehe) schnell zu lernen, Kenntnisse in UML z.B. sind auch nicht schlecht, da Du dann von diesen Diagrammen in beliebige Sprachen übersetzen kannst, weil Du ja schon Ahnung hast, wonach Du in der Doku suchen musst, und die Programmiersprache selbst wird nebensächlich...

----------

## SkaaliaN

schonmal bei ILS geguckt?das ist ein Fernstudium deiner Wahl. Mann kann was mit programmierung aber auch mit normaler systemtechnik machen.alles was du willst..bekommst dann einen katalog zugeschickt..!

----------

## nic0000

@Gekko

genau so habe ich es auch gemacht  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Ich habe auch einen Studiengang "C/C++ für Linux" bei ILS gebucht gehabt und ich muss sagen, dieser Kurs war echt be.......

1) Jedes Buch über dieses Thema, solange es mehr als 100 Seiten hat hat mehr Inhalt.

2) Die Beispielaufgaben waren, naja, zum abschreiben.

3) Die Kosten für diesen Lehrgang .... ich spreche jetzt lieber nicht darüber.

4) Waren die erklärungen Teilweise so nicht richtig bzw. sind Sie in jedem Buch ausführlicher.

5) Das was es da an toller Hilfe gab, hey, du kannst den Lehrer anrufen. Toll das der die hälfte der Zeit entweder im Urlaub war, oder auf irgendwelchen Seminaren.

6) Mein Gott, wieviele wirkliche gute(und damit auch etwas teurere) Bücher hätte ich für das Geld kaufen können.

7) Ich würde das Zeugniss keinem potenziellen Arbeitgeber vorlegen, die lachen sich darüber nur karput.

Soviel von mir und meiner Subjektiven Meinung zum Fernstudium.

----------

## return13

ich denk dafür musst nicht umbedingt Studieren, du musst dich halt mal ausführlich mit dem Betriebsystem und deiner Wunschprogrammiersprache beschäftigen - ich würd erstmal sagen das deine Prog.sprache C sein muss - kauf dir am besten 2Bücher über die Programmiersprache selbst - 1 Buch übers Systemnahe programmieren, und ein Buch zum Kernelprogrammieren (siehe O'Reilly) und nimm dir genug Zeit mein damit 1-2 Jahre

----------

## homer77

Ich schätze auch, dass jemand, der gern den handwerklichen Teil der Entwicklung vertiefen möchte, mit einer Ausbildung gut beraten ist. Daher ist wohl die Ausbildung als FachinformatikerIn durchaus nicht die schlechteste Option. Wie fähig man nach dieser Ausbildung ist, hängt wie in jedem Ausbildungsbetrieb vor allem von 2 Faktoren ab:

1. davon, wie ernst es der Betrieb mit den Azubis nimmt und wie gut er sie betreut (wer seine Azubis als Kaffekocher missbraucht, bekommt auch miese Absolventen ...)

2. davon, wie ernst es die/der Azubi mit seiner Ausbildung meint (eine vollständige Stage1-Installation ist möglicherweise ein guter Indikator für entsprechende Ausdauer  :Smile:  )

Auf diese Faktoren gehen vielleicht auch die weniger positiven Erfahrungen des Threadstarters zurück ...

Der Nachteil gegenüber einem Studium liegt vor allem in den "Zugangsbeschränkungen":

Während ein Studium jeder/m mit (Fach-)Hochschulreife offensteht (Das ist halt akademisches Prinzip: viele Personen rein, eine Handvoll raus und der Rest steht dem Arbeitsmarkt als orientierungslose Hilfsarbeiter zur Verfügung ...), ist ein Ausbildungsplatz in Fachinformatik gar nicht so leicht zu bekommen. Durch die Einführung von Studiengebühren strömen immer mehr Abbrecher und Abiturienten auf die eh nur spärlich gesähten Ausbildungsplätze - das gilt leider auch für Fachinformatik. Natürlich sind darunter quasi alle Begabungsstufen vertreten und manch unbegabter Ex-BWLer kann sich in den Vorstellungsgesprächen besser verkaufen als ein eigentlich begabter Mini-Torvalds.

Du musst den Firmen also mittlerweile ordentlich was bieten können, um einen Platz zu bekommen. D.h. mindestens eine Programmier(bzw. Skript-)sprache so drauf haben, dass man ein gut präsentierbares Projekt vorzeigen kann (z.B. PHP, Python). Eine schicke, funktionale Website mit vorzeigbarem Code kann z.B. zeigen, dass man die Grundprinzipien der Entwicklung begriffen und ein gewisses Talent hat. Natürlich reicht das nur, wenn man auch in der Lage ist, seinen eigenen Code zu erklären ... (klauen oder Auftragsarbeiten reichen also nicht).

Wenn eine Firma deine Qualitäten nach diesen Kriterien erkannt hat, hast du allerdings auch gute Aussichten, dass sie in der Lage ist, dich vernünftig auszubilden und dir über 3 Jahre eine ordentliche Begleitung bei deinen Lernbemühungen zu bieten. Du wirst nicht alleingelassen und wirst, wenn's gut läuft übernommen oder konntest dich bei einem der Kunden empfehlen, sodass der Interesse an deiner Arbeit entwickelt.

Einen Studienplatz zu ergattern ist vermutlich leichter (was auch jene erklärt, die nichtmal "Hello World" programmieren können), allerdings musst du als Studi sehr selbständig arbeiten und bekommst nur wenig Anleitung - und Praxis orientiert sich dort nicht am Arbeitsalltag eines Programmierers sondern an dem eines Wissenschaftlers. 

Fakt ist, dass, wenn Du ein 'Hacker' werden, d.h. wirklich was in der Szene reißen willst, kannst du dich weder auf Ausbildung noch auf ein Studium verlassen. Verfolge den Weg den du eingeschlagen hast, schnapp dir gute (und damit teure) Programmierbücher und noch wichtiger: Lies alle Dokus, Man-Pages, die bei Linux so zur Verfügung stehen und dann such dir ein Projekt, dass du spannend findest. Lad dir den Quellcode runter und versuch darin zu lesen. Reine Textprogramme sind leichter zu lesen als aufwändige, aufgeblähte grafische Applikationen. Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass du den Quellcode begreifst - verändere ihn und schau, ob das passiert, was du beabsichtigt hast. Wenn das geklappt hat, füge etwas hinzu. Wenn das geklappt hat, bist du schon eine ganze Ecke weiter und deinem Ziel, ein "Linux-Programmierer" zu werden ein ganzes Stück näher.

Diesen Aufwand kann dir weder eine Ausbildung noch ein Studium abnehmen. Aber diese banaen Tipps findest du natürlich auf jeder sich damit befassenden Website ...

----------

## caraboides

ihr duerft nich vergessen um gut zu coden sollte man nich zuviel coden. eine Imperative sprach nach dem anderen lernen führt zu nix ausser das man irgendwan denkt php ist das geilste weil damit scht alles geht (ich sage nur variable variablennamen   :Sad:  .

Um mal auf den grund des Threads zurück zu kommen die basis muss stimmen und man muss was koennen was der rest nich kann:

lerne mal z.B. Haskell (baue damit mal einen Http server) dann schaust du auf den rest ganz locker. Lerne was ueber effizente Algos. ich sage nur mal themen wie: "Berechenbarkeit oder NP-Vollständig" das sind dinge wenn man die kapiert hat was man wozu ein ITler da ist, und was wir alles nie schafen (und wir konnen mehr nicht, als wir koennen) so kommt dir dein Chef auch nich bloede wenn du ihm sagen musst das etwas halt nicht zu machen (perfekter Stundenpaln usw. ) (Lerne gerade fuer Theoretische Informatik  :Wink: )

Und sowas lernt man halt ur auf einer Uni oder ganz schrwer.

CU

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *caraboides wrote:*   

> ihr duerft nich vergessen um gut zu coden sollte man nich zuviel coden.

 

scherz oder?

ich bin IMMER MEHR der überzeugung, dass man GUTEN Code nur durch jahrelange Erfahrung schreiben kann!

klar: Designmäßig am Papier ist jeder schlau  :Twisted Evil:  aber was dann an Code rauskommt stimmt oft nicht überein!

HTTP Server in Haskell ist natürlich super! Hauptsache man kann ihn in Haskell programmieren, aber in C/C++/Java hat dann keiner eine Ahnung - das nenn ich sinnvoll  :Smile: 

PS: @carboides: bitte prüfe nächstes mal deine Rechtschreib/Grammatikfehler - solche Posts sind schwer zu lesen....

----------

## macpogo

lernt man auch auf ner fh. nicht nur auf ner uni.

hatte auch theoretische informatik und ist ein richtig geniales fach, wenn mans mal begriffen hat.

aber ich finde man sollte seinen schwerpunkt auf die sachen legen, die einem auch wirklich spaß machen, denn da wird man meist besser sein wie die anderen, die es halt nur machen, weils ihr job ist

----------

## caraboides

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *caraboides wrote:*   ihr duerft nich vergessen um gut zu coden sollte man nich zuviel coden. 
> 
> scherz oder?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ok falsch ausgedrueckt: z.B. wenn man immer nur in einer Sprache haengt z.B. nur Java oder nur Haskell kommte man nicht sehr weit.

Habe es bei mir im Softwarepraktikum gesehen:

Was dort einige Wirtschaftsinformatiker(jetzt nich denke das alle uber einen Kamm schere, sind halt nur einige richtig grosse NOOPs dabei) abgeliefert habe war echt schlecht, 20tausend Zeilen Code (manchman sogar loopunrolling per hand  :Wink:  und Nutzerfuehrung wir bei Asterix in Rom (im Amt  :Wink: )

Das meinte ich: manchmal ist weniger mehr und besser.

@_hephaistos_ habe versucht mir muehe zugeben, aber Sorry Legasteniker

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch einen Studiengang "C/C++ für Linux" bei ILS gebucht gehabt und ich muss sagen, dieser Kurs war echt be.......
> 
> 1) Jedes Buch über dieses Thema, solange es mehr als 100 Seiten hat hat mehr Inhalt.
> 
> 2) Die Beispielaufgaben waren, naja, zum abschreiben.
> ...

 

ich habe von denen einen prospekt geschickt bekommen. wenn die allerdings so schlecht sind..dann hat sich das jetzt auch erledigt..dann verzichte ich da auch dankend drauf...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dakjo

@caraboides Du meinst das KiSS Prinzip "Keep it Stupit Simple"

----------

## Anarcho

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch einen Studiengang "C/C++ für Linux" bei ILS gebucht gehabt und ich muss sagen, dieser Kurs war echt be.......
> 
> 1) Jedes Buch über dieses Thema, solange es mehr als 100 Seiten hat hat mehr Inhalt.
> 
> 2) Die Beispielaufgaben waren, naja, zum abschreiben.
> ...

 

Gut mal jemanden zu treffen der das schon gemacht hat. Ich hatte mir das auch überlegt, aber da ich die Kohle im Moment eh nicht habe, nach diesem Post ist das nicht weiter schlimm, werde ich es lassen.

Dann lieber learning by doing und ein gutes Buch. 

BTW. Das "Jetzt lerne ich C++" Buch ist tatsächlich garnicht so schlecht für nen Einstieg und kostet auch nicht so viel. Dafür hat man aber auch wirklich nur Grundlagen, aber die sind eh am wichtigsten.

----------

## longinus

Wenn man schon in C++ loslegt, denke ich sind Bjarne Stroustrupp "Die C++ Programmiersprache" und eventuell Bruce Eckel "Thinking in C++" zusätzliche 'Plichtlektüre'.

----------

## caraboides

Wo wir gerade bei C++ buechern sind:

"C++ Programmieren mit Stil" von Thomas Strasser bring einem sehr gut nahe was OO ist und wie sinvoll es ist   :Smile: 

----------

## Mijke

Wer Programmieren will, muss nicht studieren. Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik in den letzten zügen vorm Diplom. Man lernt in einem Studium viel mehr Softwareentwicklung als Programmieren. Ich vergleiche es mal so: Wenn du Kfz Mechaniker werden willst, dann ist ein Studium als Automobilbauer das verkehrte. Letztlich ist programmieren mehr ein Handwerk, dass nicht unbedingt studiert werden muss. Wenn du allerdings Projekte leiten und wirklich entwickeln willst, dann wirst du mit einem Studium besser beraten sein. Da ist ende 20 auch noch früh genug zum fertig werden

----------

## _hephaistos_

genau das ist meiner Meinung nach die verkehrte Einstellung!

Wenn ein Automobilbauer nicht weiß, was man mit einem Hammer wie machen kann hat er wohl auch ein Problem.

Sonst haben wir letztendlich nur noch SCHÖNE autos, die halt nicht fahren...

dh: Mir kommt oft vor, dass Software schön designed wird - programmiert ist sie das aber nicht... - wie bereits erwähnt...

cheers

----------

## Mijke

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> genau das ist meiner Meinung nach die verkehrte Einstellung!
> 
> Wenn ein Automobilbauer nicht weiß, was man mit einem Hammer wie machen kann hat er wohl auch ein Problem.
> 
> Sonst haben wir letztendlich nur noch SCHÖNE autos, die halt nicht fahren...
> ...

 

ja das lernt ja der Softwareentwickler auch, "mit dem Hammer" zu arbeiten. und nicht zu knapp. außerdem ist softwaredesign nicht softwareengineering und nicht programmieren... außerdem will er ja nicht "automobilbauer" werden, sondern eher handwerker, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Was du ansprichst ist wieder eine andre geschichte

----------

## longinus

Leute, Leute, auf das Ergebnis kommt es doch an, das zeigt M$ zu genüge, was hilft einen bessere bayerbaum Routine zu entwickeln, wenn das in der Praxis keine 'sichtbaren' Vorteile bringt ?

Programmierung ist immer auch von Auftraggeber abhänging, nicht von Idealen oder besseren Kode.

Früher waren die Chefs der Softwareentwicklungsabteilungen meißt Physiker, diese Zeiten sind Gott-sei-Dank vorbei, es gibt Heute im Softwarebereich genügend Spezialbereiche, doch das Ergebnis ist immer noch dürftig  :Sad: 

Kaum ein 'schlauer Gentooianer' weiß so recht was ein wirklich tragkräftiges Sicherheitskonzept beinhalten muß, wobei ich die Schuld nicht ausschließlich bei den Entwicklern sehen, sondern vielmehr am Mangel an Engagemant Dokumentationen zu schreiben die die Umstände und Vorgehensweisen ordentlich erklären, oder primitiv gesagt "Was hilft mir ein Porsche wenn ich nicht weiß wie man ihn fährt"?

Mancher wird auf die 'Man Pages' verweisen, aber seien wir doch Ehrlich die hinken trotz ihrer Unverständlichkeit den aktuellen Paketen um Welten hinterher, oft ist es sogar so das sie bei genauer Anwendung bei der aktuellen Version eher zu Problemen als zu Lösungen führen.

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Leute, Leute, auf das Ergebnis kommt es doch an, das zeigt M$ zu genüge, was hilft einen bessere bayerbaum Routine zu entwickeln, wenn das in der Praxis keine 'sichtbaren' Vorteile bringt ?
> 
> Programmierung ist immer auch von Auftraggeber abhänging, nicht von Idealen oder besseren Kode.

 

Aber ein Dipl.-Inf. wird nicht zum Programmierer oder Administrator ausgebildet! Und darum ging es wohl den Vorpostern. Programmierer/Admin sind Lehrberufe. Ein Dipl.-Inf. soll eine neue Programmiersprache erfinden können. Programmieren können muss er dazu nicht. Dip.-Inf. sind nicht viel anderes als Dipl.-Math., nur dass sie halt ausschließlich mit diskreter Mathematik zu tun haben.

 *Quote:*   

> Früher waren die Chefs der Softwareentwicklungsabteilungen meißt Physiker, diese Zeiten sind Gott-sei-Dank vorbei, es gibt Heute im Softwarebereich genügend Spezialbereiche, doch das Ergebnis ist immer noch dürftig 

 

So, welche Ergebnisse sind den dürftig. Gerade in der Industrie... ABS, ESP, Bord-Computer, nur um Beispiele im Automotiv-Bereich zu nennen, sind doch nicht dürftig?!

 *Quote:*   

> Kaum ein 'schlauer Gentooianer' weiß so recht was ein wirklich tragkräftiges Sicherheitskonzept beinhalten muß, wobei ich die Schuld nicht ausschließlich bei den Entwicklern sehen, sondern vielmehr am Mangel an Engagemant Dokumentationen zu schreiben die die Umstände und Vorgehensweisen ordentlich erklären, oder primitiv gesagt "Was hilft mir ein Porsche wenn ich nicht weiß wie man ihn fährt"?

 

Aha, so so, hört hört...   :Shocked:   Also mit sagt Pax, GreSec und SeLinux schon etwas und ist auch in Betrieb. Und Doku gibt es darüber auch. Man muss natürlich schon Interesse an einem sicheren System haben. Die wenigsten (mich eingeschlossen) benötigen ein solches System, ist aber nett, sowas mal gemacht zu haben.

 *Quote:*   

> Mancher wird auf die 'Man Pages' verweisen, aber seien wir doch Ehrlich die hinken trotz ihrer Unverständlichkeit den aktuellen Paketen um Welten hinterher, oft ist es sogar so das sie bei genauer Anwendung bei der aktuellen Version eher zu Problemen als zu Lösungen führen.

 

Beispiele? Also die Manpages, Infoseiten und argumentgesteuerten Hilfen haben bislang immer gereicht. Ansonsten gibt es massig HowTos im Netz. "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil."

----------

## longinus

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Aber ein Dipl.-Inf. wird nicht zum Programmierer oder Administrator ausgebildet! Und darum ging es wohl den Vorpostern. Programmierer/Admin sind Lehrberufe. Ein Dipl.-Inf. soll eine neue Programmiersprache erfinden können. Programmieren können muss er dazu nicht. Dip.-Inf. sind nicht viel anderes als Dipl.-Math., nur dass sie halt ausschließlich mit diskreter Mathematik zu tun haben.

 

Ist mir schon Klar, nur warum studieren soviele an der praktischen Anwedung vorbei, nur um Aspeken und Ruhm zu erlangen, mein der Bedarf an Professoren in den entsprechenden Bereichen oder nach Wisseschaftlern die beim Max Planck Institut eine Chance haben ist gering und nicht Jeder geeignet ein Lehramt auszuführen, aber die Wirtschaft 'schreit' nach Fachspezialisten von der UNI die felxibel und innovativ sind.

Wir brauchen gebildete Leute, aber keine die sich der Herausforderung verweigern, bei Altgermanisten etc. verstehe ich die Sicht aber nicht bei Naturwisseschaftlern oder im technischen Ing. Wesen.

Das Schlimmste aber, da behaupten die Deutschen wiedermal Weltmeister in Recht zu sein, da sie ihre böse Nazi Vergangenheit abgelegt haben, aber dann kommen aus 'gebildeten Kreisen" Aussagen wie "Ach ja der Steven Hakwing war mal ein ganz Großer in der Wissenschaft, aber naja sein Rollstuhl hat ihn wohl runtergezogen das er von Wissenschaftler zum Spinner wurde" und das weil sich ein großer Geist wie Hawking nicht scheute sein Weltbild über den Haufen zu werfen, weil er erkannt hatte daß das von Einstein vorgegebene Modell eine Farce ist und mehr dahinter steckt als sich Populisten zutrauen.

Respekt Herr Hawking, Schade das wir in 'von Adorno gehirngewaschenen  Deutschland' keine Persönlichkeit ihres Kalibers mehr haben, sowas geht wohl nur in England   :Sad: 

Wie sagte vor etlichen Jahren ein Physik Stundent an der UNi Heidelberg zu mir "Popp ist irrelevant, Shaledrake ein Blender etc. ", bei sowas 'platzt mir halt der Kragen'  :Sad: 

Wir brauchen halt wieder offene Geister wie den verstorbenen Prof. Pfleiderer, die Jungen denken imho teilweise zu Konservativ und Selbstbezogen als Teile der alten Top Professoren  :Sad: 

"Habe ich einen Porsche beweißt das meine Leistung als Wisseschaftler", dem halte ich entgegen "Hatte den Prof. Oberth überhaupt ein eigenes Auto?".

 *Quote:*   

> So, welche Ergebnisse sind den dürftig. Gerade in der Industrie... ABS, ESP, Bord-Computer, nur um Beispiele im Automotiv-Bereich zu nennen, sind doch nicht dürftig?!

 

Finde ich schon, das sind 'Detailverbesserungen' mehr nicht, schon Prof. Oberth spekulierte über den Antrieb der Objekte die über seiner Arbeitstätte in Norwegen wärend der NS Zeit gesichtet wurden, das Antriebsprinzip Prinzip wurde von Victor Schauberger experimental bewiesen, doch da die Macht der Verteiber endlicher Energiequellen unendlich zu sein scheint fahren wir Heute noch mit der verbesserten Technik die vor 100 Jahren erfunden wurde  :Sad: 

"Manchmal muß man auch hinter den Mantel sehen um den Kerl zu erkennen"

 *Quote:*   

> Aha, so so, hört hört...    Also mit sagt Pax, GreSec und SeLinux schon etwas und ist auch in Betrieb. Und Doku gibt es darüber auch. Man muss natürlich schon Interesse an einem sicheren System haben. Die wenigsten (mich eingeschlossen) benötigen ein solches System, ist aber nett, sowas mal gemacht zu haben.

 

Klar, ist so, aber komischerweise schweigt sich auch der entsprechende Gentoo 'Sicherheitsleitfaden' gänzlich über Selinux aus, wobei ich mich bei Selinux und Anderen eh frage, wie sieht man Sicherheit? beim einem Produkt das mit massgeblicher Unterstützung der NSA entwickelt wurde, ist ja so als würden mir die Zeugen Jehovas was über das Christentum erzählen  :Smile: 

Wobei ich mal Profan jedwedes Unix Derifat sehr brauchbar für die Vorstellung der National Securency Angency sehe, Parnaoid wohl, vielleicht?

PROMISES läßt grüßen  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Beispiele? Also die Manpages, Infoseiten und argumentgesteuerten Hilfen haben bislang immer gereicht. Ansonsten gibt es massig HowTos im Netz. "Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil."

 

Fast alle Man Pages spiegeln nicht die alle Parameter der akktuellen Versionenen wieder, es werden zum Teil sogar für die aktuelle Version falsche Parameter genannt, und die Suche im Internet ist teilweise eine Erfahrungssache, für manche Packete findet man schnell kompetente Anleitungen, für Andere wiederum nur BlaBla.

So habe ich unter Gentoo, meinen Mailserver nach einer Anleitung für Debian "ISP ähnlicher Mailserver unter Debian" aufgebaut, da die entsprechende Gentoo Anleitung und auch die im Wiki total veraltet waren, bei mir nicht funktionierten, und unausgereifter vom Konzept her und der Benutzbarkeit waren.

"Man kann schönreden was Schlecht ist, aber die Realität straft die Proklamatoren als Lügner".

----------

## return13

 *Quote:*   

> "Man kann schönreden was Schlecht ist, aber die Realität straft die Proklamatoren als Lügner"

 

Netter Spruch, gefällt mir - kommt in meine Top10    :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *longinus wrote:*   

>  *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   Aber ein Dipl.-Inf. wird nicht zum Programmierer oder Administrator ausgebildet! Und darum ging es wohl den Vorpostern. Programmierer/Admin sind Lehrberufe. Ein Dipl.-Inf. soll eine neue Programmiersprache erfinden können. Programmieren können muss er dazu nicht. Dip.-Inf. sind nicht viel anderes als Dipl.-Math., nur dass sie halt ausschließlich mit diskreter Mathematik zu tun haben. 
> 
> Ist mir schon Klar, nur warum studieren soviele an der praktischen Anwedung vorbei, nur um Aspeken und Ruhm zu erlangen, mein der Bedarf an Professoren in den entsprechenden Bereichen oder nach Wisseschaftlern die beim Max Planck Institut eine Chance haben ist gering und nicht Jeder geeignet ein Lehramt auszuführen, aber die Wirtschaft 'schreit' nach Fachspezialisten von der UNI die felxibel und innovativ sind.
> 
> Wir brauchen gebildete Leute, aber keine die sich der Herausforderung verweigern, bei Altgermanisten etc. verstehe ich die Sicht aber nicht bei Naturwisseschaftlern oder im technischen Ing. Wesen.
> ...

 

Am besten ist wenn man einfach beides macht. Man studiert und wird Dipl. Inf. und dann bildet man sich mit kursen u.s.w. zum Programmierer weiter. Dann steht einem normal bei Software-Unternehmen nichts mehr im Wege. Natürlich hat man dann auch eine Menge investiert..!

----------

## Ampheus

So. Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal Gedanken zu der Problematik gemacht und ich finde, das was ich zur Zeit mache (Informationstechnischer Assistent) ist bezüglich Programmieren nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Man fängt mit C an, jedoch langsam. Danach geht es recht flott voran, so dass es nicht langweilig wird und nach kurzer Zeit kann man schon erhebliche C Kenntnisse vorweisen. Die anderen Fächer gehen dann in Richtung schaltpläne erstellen, Digitaltechnik, etc.. Was ich damit sagen möchte: Man lernt hier eine "allround"-Sprache und das in einer Ausbildung. Diese Ausbildung dauert 3 Jahre und beinhaltet auch das Fachabitur. Danach steht einem immernoch ein Studium an der FH offen. Achja... im zweiten Jahr kommt php/mysql dazu und im dritten Jahr wird hauptsächlich C++ behandelt. Zwischendurch noch Javascript und ein Fach (Betriebssysteme und Netzwerke) beschäftigt sich im zweiten Jahr hauptsächlich mit Linux und Programmierung unter Linux wird dabei auch verstärkt durchgenommen.

----------

## homer77

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo Ampheus,
> 
> Klingt sehr interessant, deine Ausbildung. Wäre vielleicht was für mich gewesen, wenn ich nicht schon mitten im Studium gesteckt hätte.
> 
> Ich hab allerdings noch nie was davon gehört - ist das ein relativ neuer Ausbildungsberuf? Und geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass es sich dabei um eine schulische und nicht etwa innerbetriebliche Ausbildung handelt? Das muss ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, aber oftmals werden solche Ausbildung von privaten Instituten betrieben, denen man dafür Schul- oder Ausbildungsgeld bezahlen muss. Das wäre damals für mich nicht in Frage gekommen. 
> ...

 

Oops! Kannst dich zwar gerne noch weitergehend äußern, aber ich hab grad selbst schon gelesen, dass diese Ausbildung bereits seit 1995 angeboten wird .... Sorry also für meine Unwissenheit.

Hab mir grad mal die Beschreibung bei wikipedia angesehen und ... ja, klingt nicht übel, aber ich fürchte dafür wär ich mit meinen Ende 20 doch wohl schon recht alt  :Smile:  und meine Fachhochschulreife hab ich nach erfolgreichem Abschluss einer Universität wohl auch schon ....

Gruß,

Homer

----------

